# Recent work Visa processing time



## expat_indian

Hi,
I have recently applied for NZ Talent Visa (Accredited employer). My medical certificate had a marginally high fasting glucose value. I manually submitted my visa application at NZ embassy in Australia and was told that my medicals will be referred to an medical assessor and the process may take much longer time. If its going to take too long I am scared if my employer will wait for me or not.

In past people have comments with few weeks to several months where they were asked to repeatedly do different medical tests. Does anybody have any recent experience of processing times in-case of medical is being referred?


----------

